# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  stoeger shotguns?

## Dan-N

Hi I am thinking of buying a stoeger vursan 2000 12g as my first shot gun. What are they like ? They seem fairley cheap compared to others.

would like to know what people think of them.

cheers.

----------


## dale

hay mate good first shot gun I got a camo m2000  for sale $400?

----------


## greghud

save up another hundie and get the 3000, they have fixed a lot of the faults that the 2000 was susceptible to.
or better still, save up some more and get something made in the us, or even better something made in japan or Italy
greg

----------


## mikee

Like all things in life you get what you pay for.

----------


## tararua

M2000 is a good gun. I owned one last duck season, put some buck and solids through it too.

It likes a good heavy load. But not 3 inch shells. Only 2 and 3/4.

----------


## GWH

It seems they are hit abd miss. A mate and I purchased one each at the same time. One has cycled faultlessly and never had a jam. The other jams up at least once each time it gets out.

----------


## MAJOR F

Vursans are a little bit hit and miss seen some go real well others hit and miss ,in this price bracket you can do better a weatherby sa 08 or one of the italian ones on the you know where site fausti,fabarm, pietta etc much nicer guns

----------


## Dan-N

Ok think I might save more still got ages till duck shooting starts. Are the benelli ones good? I guess if you get a good one it shuld last for ever.

----------


## JoshC

Benellis the best mate  :Cool:

----------

